# Strawberry Skeeter Pee



## blackspanish777 (Jun 15, 2014)

Made skeeter pee by the book until I got to back sweetening. Added less sugar and two cans of frozen strawberry daiquiri mix after clearing. I have stuff floating that appears to be strawberry pulp. Is sorbate the way to go to clear this or is pectic enzyme the way to go?


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## beggarsu (Jun 15, 2014)

A frequently reported problem after using cans of "something" for back-sweetening. Most likely the cans you used were not so pure.
Best is to use simple syrup for backsweetening - if you want any extra flavour from extra cans best to put them into the must at fermentation time.

Sorbate doesn't matter much - you probably have to re-settle with fining agents (and maybe pectic enzyme), re-clear and/or re-filter the wine - might take a little time.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jun 15, 2014)

Strawberry daiquiri mix has light pulp and seeds in it that's probably what you see floating, Before you use the mix for backsweetening it is best to strain it either through a coffee filter or cheese cloth


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 15, 2014)

Just a side note sorbate will not clear your wine. That isn't the purpose of it. It is birth control for yeast.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry meant sparkaloid. Thanks all


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jun 16, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> Just a side note sorbate will not clear your wine. That isn't the purpose of it. It is birth control for yeast.



lmao


----------



## Arne (Jun 16, 2014)

Time and a couple of rackings will clear it out for you. Had the same problem and just let it sit, it did eventually fall clear. Arne


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jun 23, 2014)

I added Sparkaloid to it last weekend and bottled yesterday. I cleared up really well! Thx all!


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 19, 2014)

Arne how long did it take to clear?


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2014)

jamesjr said:


> Arne how long did it take to clear?


 

Don't remember for sure, but it was quite a while. Think maybe a month or two. Arne.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think mine was about a month. But it takes a while to mellow.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 19, 2014)

Was it worth it?


----------



## Arne (Nov 20, 2014)

jamesjr said:


> Was it worth it?


 

Oh yeah. Arne.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 20, 2014)

From all the sp blogs on here I noticed u sure do favor the old skeeter pee dont ya arne?
I have my first batch sitting right now 2 weeks or so into it still really cloudy no visibility at all ive been shaking a few times a day to degas and its steadily pushing air out of the airlock


----------

